# Bottom of brood comb wax block from steam melter



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow. I would have never guessed it was wax. Crazy looking, like somekind of fungus growth. The top left looks just like a sea shell fossil.


----------



## azbees (Jul 23, 2011)

What kind of steam melter?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I attached the steam from two pressure cookers to a square tank that melts ten brood combs at a time. The wax flows out the bottom into a pan.


----------



## azbees (Jul 23, 2011)

does steam actually go into the box or just around it? about how long does it take to melt 10 frames? i have to many frames that i need to melt aswell do u have a pic? thanks for posting


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Here is a sideways view. All my videos turn out upside down or sideways. I have two pressure cookers, one feeding two jets on top and one feeding a jet on the bottom. My friend bought the tank for $70, the burners cost $70, misc fittings $20, I had the pressure cookers and hose. The box will fit twelve frames standing and those make about two pounds of wax and leaves the frame fairly clean. You could do the same and leave the frames in their box. Takes almost two hours per batch. 

Buying new frames is probably cheaper and better than the time and expense of renovating old ones.

Here is the sideways video:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/109328466/2013-10-15 13.53.06.mp4


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I was inspired by these:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9B31PT5fBPM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NJN0G4_oYM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbx-Dv5iLmA


----------



## azbees (Jul 23, 2011)

looks good! thanks again for posting! i have a 20 gallon s.s. tank i can easily convert into wax melter. should be a fun project. i will do it to sterlize the extra frames i have and to sell the wax. i guess the only downfall is i have to many frames to melt and will take a long time. i have over 400 frames. thanks for the links also


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I have used a old propane wallpaper steamer tied to a steel garbage can. In the same idea as odfrank.


----------

